# Is Uber really that bad???



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?

I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?

This is to be my main source of income, I work on the side as a web designer but its boom and bust and I need reliable income inbetween. My car gets 35+ mpg, its paid off, my house is paid off so there's no rent/mortgage, my monthly bills are like <300 (though food, gas, etc also costs $$$). I'm thinking it can work for me?

I won't be offering water bottles or mints or anything, people can vape in the car but not smoke, they can possibly play their own music, I don't talk much, the list goes on...


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

I don’t even allow vaping. It is worse than smoking because of the chemicals they spew. If I see a Pax who is vaping, before pickup I tell them to shut it dow, I cancel if they don’t and move onto the next one.

I smoked for 27 years, was three-packer. When I finally quit I was happy as heck. Been smoke free since 2007, January 25th.

I abhor capers and smokers alike and spray the heck out dum Renegade with Lysol after they get out, to remove the stench.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Give it a try, you may like it.

You will discover problems with the job. Everyone has their hot buttons and gets upset over different things.

Imo, the biggest problem is low pay that doesnt cover repairs and depreciation. Because ppl dont understand true costs, they get excited over their earnings, which creates a never ending new driver supply when old drivers are forced to quit.

Also, driving welfare moms will drag you down if you think about it too much. 

Tldr; you get to see thjngs you wish you hadnt.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


Your hearing from us "post rug pulling".

Specifically...

They pulled the rug out from under use, beat the snot out of us with an ugly stick, swept us under the rug, and stomped on our hopes and dreams, before well, doing something that would get me in trouble if i spoke about.

Reality is that uber/lyft continue to lower pay, there is no end in sight.

The worst tier of pay in america is right here in Orlando.

A lyft driver who rents a vehicle through the lyft program would get paid...

Going from The swan hotel to the airport i would break down as follows.

$1.00ish base fare plus $7.48 in mileage plus $2.08 in time

That's about $11.00 plus tolls (which are a complete wash)

For about 22 miles 26 minute drive.

That's the least amount that Lyft currently thinks they can pay their drivers in this country.

The rates have no bottom and will continue to fall with raises being virtually unheard of.

Orlando's rates last year are San Francisco's rates this year...

Don't depend on uber, they will let you down.

(by the way a 1 day disney ticket for one person has increased more in price in the last 4 years than an uber/lyft trip currently costs to go to from disney to the airport. Their pricing is entirely predatory and exploitative.)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


If you need reliable income, go work in a nice neighborhood for Pizza Hut or Dominos.

At least it sounds like you don't need much income...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


It's not the worst thing in the world, that much I can tell you. Honestly, the only way to find out would be to have a few hundred trips under your belt and experience people's behaviors during different shifts. Everyone is different. Your experiences are obviously going to differ from the rest of the crowd. Don't let what you read on here discourage you from at least giving it a shot. What matters is that you educate yourself on what to expect and do it smart.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you need reliable income, go work in a nice neighborhood for Pizza Hut or Dominos.
> 
> At least it sounds like you don't need much income...


Been there done that, that's even worse on wear and tear and depreciation. I also need the flexibility in my schedule that a pizza place won't allow.

Are you guys are making like min. wage or less?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nj9000 said:


> Been there done that, that's even worse on wear and tear and depreciation. I also need the flexibility in my schedule that a pizza place won't allow.
> 
> Are you guys are making like min. wage or less?


I've delivered pizza since 1998 on and off. Uber and Lyft since 2014.

Other than having a schedule, pizza is better. Since you've ONLY done pizza how can you say the wear and tear and depreciation is worse with pizza? I've never had a pizza scratch my interior by the way. And the dollars per mile is way better.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Last time I did pizza delivery, I was getting paid $6.50/hr and most of my work was actually in the shop dropping wings and cooking pizza. The place charged a delivery fee per delivery, so I got basically no tips.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> My car gets 35+ mpg, its paid off, my house is paid off so there's no rent/mortgage


You have absolutely no reason to do RS! This makes you the perfect candidate to do RS! Most of the stress from RS stems from being dependent upon it. Adsorbing the utter crap U/L and some pax inflict on drivers without recourse.

Consider the concept, F u money. Drivers with it are the most content. Drivers without it inhabit these threads!


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> I don't even allow vaping. It is worse than smoking because of the chemicals they spew. If I see a Pax who is vaping, before pickup I tell them to shut it dow, I cancel if they don't and move onto the next one.
> 
> I smoked for 27 years, was three-packer. When I finally quit I was happy as heck. Been smoke free since 2007, January 25th.
> 
> I abhor capers and smokers alike and spray the heck out dum Renegade with Lysol after they get out, to remove the stench.


You're good to go friend. You must have your own experience and impression of this job. Try it, you don't like it you stop.
Some advice:

Keep you doors locked, roll passenger window a few inches and verify you rider identity.

Don't take unaccompanied minors. You won't have insurance if something happens. In some states such as California it's illegal.

Get a decent dash cam (vantrue n2 pro) it's expensive but worth every penny and your best friend and witness.

Keep your car and yourself clean and neat. Don't engage in political, racial and other sensitive conversations.

Be Well and Drive Safe.
Best of Luck


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Honestly, people gripe about RS for A LOT of reasons...

For some it's the rate cuts, passangers, OTHER drivers, lack of business etc.... I've realized that no two markets are ever the same. So everyone's experience doing rideshare will be different.

Idk why people continue to do Ride share if they truly dont like it. Some drivers gripe about depreciation of their car...but continue to drive. Some people complain about dealing with drunks....but still drive during bar closing. Like I dont get why drivers continue to put themselves through this BS if they truly dont like it

I've been doing U/L here in the Pittsburgh area for about a year. 2,000+ rides under my belt. Honestly, best "job" I ever had. I love the pax(most of them), the ability to work wherever AND whenever I like. The money isnt that bad. If I work from 3am-9pm 7 days a week, I can clear about $1500 after expenses. I'm not "forced" to do this, but I will ride this wave until the end.

I keep my car very clean, offer water and gum, and a smile ?. Do you have to do what I do? Absolutely not, you run your business how you see fit.

That's about $6,000 a month...I love it. I've paid off student debt, loans, and my savings are increasing.

Again, every market and driver is different. Unfortunately, some are stuck in this position, some are stuck in a poopy market like Orlando.

Lastly, I pray and wish goodluck on every driver who isnt satisfied with this. I hope doors of better opportunities will open up for you. Cheers!


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

3am to 9pm every day of the week? You’re crazy


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> 3am to 9pm every day of the week? You're crazy


Yea, but I'm getting paid lol. It's worth every dollar, mile, and tips ???


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Even truckers don’t work those insane hours ... how’s your body holding up?


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> Even truckers don't work those insane hours ... how's your body holding up?


Still in shape. Eat healthy, get out and stretch REGULARLY, and get some sleep. Now sometimes I will stop driving a couple hours early and sleep. Or go to the gym for a couple hours


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


You sound very reasonable. 
You could be fine. But just remember, if you are trying to make a living, you are relying on your car. Can it handle 30 to 50 K a year for as long as you need it to. The money you see from this is essentially a reverse mortgage on your car.

That said....there are ways to maximize return. You will learn lots of intricacies here.

Good attutude is critical to mental survival, and you seem to have that going in. It will be dinged and bruised along the way, but try not to let that make you bitter.

Enjoy the ride...while it lasts.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Still in shape. Eat healthy, get out and stretch REGULARLY, and get some sleep. Now sometimes I will stop driving a couple hours early and sleep. Or go to the gym for a couple hours


You just said you worked 18 hours a day...


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You just said you worked 18 hours a day...


Yes. Correct


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Yes. Correct


What is this sleep you speak of? What about showers, kissing the cook and letting the dog out? I'm in the car 13 hours a day and thought I was running hard. I'm at 19000 trips btw..


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> What is this sleep you speak of? What about showers, kissing the cook and letting the dog out? I'm in the car 13 hours a day and thought I was running hard. I'm at 19000 trips btw..


Kissing the cook and letting the dogs out? I'm single and the only pets I have are a turtle and fish.

Showers are no more than 30 minutes. Plus I nap whenever I'm at the airport que, which is about 30 min to an hour.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


On the window where pax usually sit, you will notice a film that smears when you rub it with a cloth. I imagine that this film consists if greasy pax breath. 
When pax vape in your vehicle, this film coats all windows from the inside.


----------



## Pegasus (Oct 27, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> ......... is it really that bad?......


Nope. It just depends on which country and city you live in. Life here's a breeze. Even the a$$holes are friendly.


----------



## StJohnsRides (Jun 6, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Yes. Correct


That leaves you 6 hrs a day for everything else. Provided, that you need at least an hour for taking quick meals, shower, and urgent needs, you in the best case can get only five hours of sleep. Now please be honest, are you on some kind of pills?



homelesswarlock said:


> On the window where pax usually sit, you will notice a film that smears when you rub it with a cloth. I imagine that this film consists if greasy pax breath.
> When pax vape in your vehicle, this film coats all windows from the inside.


I vape in my car myself in between the rides. No film, no smell.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Just remember, when you first start you have a honeymoon period. You will get many more pings than the veterans. So don’t base your future earnings on the first few months. 

In this market it is a dreadfully slow time. The newbies that flood the market when schools out are getting the few rides available now. 

Learn a good strategy while you get these increased pings. The easy ones don’t last long.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> .....and I need reliable income inbetween. ....


Hahaahaha, joke of a day...... ride share is anything but a reliable income.... you got it all backwards... your web dev skills should land you a dependable income job and uber/lyft should be a side thing.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Nope, no pills. Not even coffee since I'm allergic to caffeine lol. Wanna know my trick? Using your time efficiently. If I have to eat, I wait until I get to the airport, I will usually have an hour or so to eat. Again, I shower when I get home for about 30 min, and then sleep. If I need to go handle some personal business, then I would do it around noon. Here in Pittsburgh, it's dead from 12pm-2pm


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

10% of its great 90% of it is human trafficking attempts learn to screen,live 30+ miles from an airport, own an old xl vehicle and naturally wake up early you can make good money otherwise you have a 96% chance of failing like every other driver just know thats by design & good luck playing the game even though its supposed to be a job


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


Well. Let me clear this out. Don't expect real money while driving for rideshare. Try it for a month or two and you will start hating it. I guarantee you. Unless you are in the mood of charity work, you can help out folks at food bank, or at hospital etc. But if you want to help spoiled people of rideshare pax, you are going to make it worst for the real driver who are already struggling really bad.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> ....
> 
> Are you guys are making like min. wage or less?


Less... the average NET is about 3.99/hr . It's the only job where longer you work the less you make.



StJohnsRides said:


> That leaves you 6 hrs a day for everything else. Provided, that you need at least an hour for taking quick meals, shower, and urgent needs, you in the best case can get only five hours of sleep. Now please be honest, are you on some kind of pills?
> ....


Totally doable... you see there is a lot of downtime between pings... when someone says they do ride share all day, it doesn't mean they are actually driving all day. During those waits for pings is when you eat/nap and do other things. Often I do what I call marthon weekends, when I'm literally running down the clock on the apps. Basically you don't get to go home until timer is at 0.  Then you rest till clock resets and keep going. If you plan it right, you can be out there 24hrs a day.

and No, no pills for me.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> 3am to 9pm every day of the week? You're crazy


its not even legal or safe to have app on that long in this state lol 18 hours days for 1500 a month? thats 20 airport rides here that take less than 30 hours a week but if thats how he hussles so be it, as long as he saves enough to buy a new car when his blows up or gets in a wreck hell be good, id take all that Hussle energy elsewher but its his life to risk like he said his "choice" lol

first 90 days i took em all basically to learn area that was 10+ hours in the car daily 20-30 trips made $1400+ easily but after figuring market out can make 400 less with 100 less rides per week so its not worth it, just screen from home for the 2-3 rides that pay a legal wage, let the hustlers apparently happily choose the illegal predatory rides


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Buddy, obviously you cant read.


easyrider2020 said:


> its not even legal or safe to have app on that long in this state lol 18 hours days for 1500 a month? thats 20 airport rides here that take less than 30 hours a week but if thats how he hussles so be it, as long as he saves enough to buy a new car when his blows up or gets in a wreck hell be good, id take all that Hussle energy elsewher but its his life to risk like he said his "choice" lol


Buddy, obviously you cant read. I make about $1,500 a week. You are only allowed to drive 14 hours at a time but remember, time only counts when pax is in the car. Plus, 14 hours max on uber and 14 hours on Lyft.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ubermcbc said:


> ...., you are going to make it worst for the real driver who are already struggling really bad.


You know what happens to struggles in real life right? Like in school, job, business?....not sure why you trying to make him feel bad. Maybe all those who excel should leave so that the stragglers can be happy.



easyrider2020 said:


> its not even legal or safe to have app on that long in this state lol 18 hours days for 1500 a month? thats 20 airport rides here that take less than 30 hours a week but if thats how he hussles so be it, as long as he saves enough to buy a new car when his blows up or gets in a wreck hell be good, id take all that Hussle energy elsewher but its his life to risk like he said his "choice" lol
> 
> first 90 days i took em all basically to learn area that was 10+ hours in the car daily 20-30 trips made $1400+ easily but after figuring market out can make 400 less with 100 less rides per week so its not worth it, just screen from home for the 2-3 rides that pay a legal wage, let the hustlers apparently happily choose the illegal predatory rides


Why not?... you are not actually driving for 18 hrs... you waiting for that ping. I think everyone here is an adult and can tell when they are too tired to drive. Down with regulations!.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm starting to see why most drivers are failing at this gig, cant comprehend the basics of rideshare...


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Buddy, obviously you cant read.
> 
> Buddy, obviously you cant read. I make about $1,500 a week. You are only allowed to drive 14 hours at a time but remember, time only counts when pax is in the car. Plus, 14 hours max on uber and 14 hours on Lyft.


you spend 80 hours a week in your car and accept childrens wages id rather be illiterate than "choose" to live your life

in this market it only matter if app is on they will shut off access if your online more than 16 hours in a 24 hour period and more than 70 per week, lyft apparently doesn't care or offer that service not that it matters as both apps stay on 8+ hours a day as ghost car function only as i only accept 2-3 rides while ignoring or cancelling the rest

math is a much more needing life skill than reading btw lmao


----------



## StJohnsRides (Jun 6, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Nope, no pills. Not even coffee since I'm allergic to caffeine lol. Wanna know my trick? Using your time efficiently. If I have to eat, I wait until I get to the airport, I will usually have an hour or so to eat. Again, I shower when I get home for about 30 min, and then sleep. If I need to go handle some personal business, then I would do it around noon. Here in Pittsburgh, it's dead from 12pm-2pm


Well, let's assume it's doable, but do you have LIFE?


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

easyrider2020 said:


> you spend 80 hours a week in your car and accept childrens wages id rather be illiterate than "choose" to live your life
> 
> in this market it only matter if app is on they will shut off access if your online more than 16 hours in a 24 hour period and more than 70 per week, lyft apparently doesn't care or offer that service not that it matters as both apps stay on 8+ hours a day as ghost car function only as i only accept 2-3 rides while ignoring or cancelling the rest
> 
> math is a much more needing life skill than reading btw lmao


Ok!


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I'm starting to see why most drivers are failing at this gig, cant comprehend the basics of rideshare...


"share" never was never will be "sharing" thats a lie & when companies lie its actual illegal fraud by the way

i dont nor will ever "share" my ride with a stranger for illegal wages or rates that dont cover my costs per my 13th amendment human rights


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

StJohnsRides said:


> Well, let's assume it's doable, but do you have LIFE?


Do I have a life? Yes. Again, since U/L allows me to work whenever i want, i hang out with friends on the weekends and go to sports games etc etc. I go out with family on birthdays and holidays. Again, I make this work for me and I am happy.

I'm not married, nor do I have kids. I have practically all the time in the world to work. I'm happy about that.

Are any of you married? Have kids?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> Been there done that, that's even worse on wear and tear and depreciation. I also need the flexibility in my schedule that a pizza place won't allow.
> 
> Are you guys are making like min. wage or less?


Like min wage? It's a market driven thing. Last night on my way home from the day job, I turned the app on in at $14 dollars surge, immediately turned on DF for home. Get a ping about 20 min later, made $26 for about 10 min of my time on my way home from work. I'll spend about 4-5 hours tonight and make $200. I live in a good market. If you live in a crappy market, not a good choice for a FT job. Here we make $25-$30 an hour. I know other markets do not come close to that, Orlando is one of them. As a side gig, easy money.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

StJohnsRides said:


> Well, let's assume it's doable, but do you have LIFE?


in all fairness if hes a stacker 6K a month ads up so just lets all hope hes a stacker cuz soon as an accident or engine/****** blows or worse he dies or becomes crippled on a 2 taco trip, thats least 1-2 months of profit for him, other drivers its 6 months to a year

are you still allowed to say ******? my bad

most people dont have a life really anyone working 40+ hours technically most likely doesn't have a fufilling one

wow it auto edits tranni what a sorry pitiful generation cant even type transmission without nazi censorship lmao


----------



## StJohnsRides (Jun 6, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Do I have a life? Yes. Again, since U/L allows me to work whenever i want, i hang out with friends on the weekends and go to sports games etc etc. I go out with family on birthdays and holidays. Again, I make this work for me and I am happy.
> 
> I'm not married, nor do I have kids. I have practically all the time in the world to work. I'm happy about that.
> 
> Are any of you married? Have kids?


I thought you said you make $1500 working 18 hours a day 7 days a week?


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

StJohnsRides said:


> I thought you said you make $1500 working 18 hours a day 7 days a week?


Yes, if I choose to work those hours then that's how much I will make. Obviously if I have plans/emergencies to deal with during the week then I will make less than that



easyrider2020 said:


> in all fairness if hes a stacker 6K a month ads up so just lets all hope hes a stacker cuz soon as an accident or engine/@@@@@@ blows or worse he dies or becomes crippled on a 2 taco trip, thats least 1-2 months of profit for him, other drivers its 6 months to a year
> 
> are you still allowed to say @@@@@@? my bad
> 
> ...


You are bitter ??????????


----------



## StJohnsRides (Jun 6, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Like min wage? It's a market driven thing. Last night on my way home from the day job, I turned the app on in at $14 dollars surge, immediately turned on DF for home. Get a ping about 20 min later, made $26 for about 10 min of my time on my way home from work. I'll spend about 4-5 hours tonight and make $200. I live in a good market. If you live in a crappy market, not a good choice for a FT job. Here we make $25-$30 an hour. I know other markets do not come close to that, Orlando is one of them. As a side gig, easy money.


I'm in Jacksonville, and the market sucks here, I make $10/Hr on average. But it's my side job, and I do it only when I feel like there is nothing better to do.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> You know what happens to struggles in real life right? Like in school, job, business?....not sure why you trying to make him feel bad. Maybe all those who excel should leave so that the stragglers can be happy.
> 
> 
> Why not?... you are not actually driving for 18 hrs... you waiting for that ping. I think everyone here is an adult and can tell when they are too tired to drive. Down with regulations!.


i think its stupid too as i was actually deactivated for it once apparently they cant tell the difference of a driver in his bed 8 hours a day at home vs someone actually driving

but im glad they do it otherwise some of these pathetic mopes would drive 24/7 they already negligent in car maintenance makes for a dangerous service

i guarantee if riders saw drivers online time showing your current driver has been online the last 13 hours they would cancel geez youre endangering everyone on the road but if you live in you car i get it, Uber lyft has programmed that self preservation aspect into the app



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Yes, if I choose to work those hours then that's how much I will make. Obviously if I have plans/emergencies to deal with during the week then I will make less than that
> 
> 
> You are bitter ??????????


bitter? i make 900-1100 a week on 2-3 hours actually driving per day the rest screening pings playing ghost car in-between bowl hits from bed still want to see these evil criminals preying on seniors & immigrants in prison, i know what they are & have since day one in 2015 when "support" actually told me the $2.40 gross minimum fare wasn't a mistake lmao & been screening ever since per the 13th amendment and screenshots and evidence

while the non "bitter" i ASSume spend 16 hours a day circling my home base idling stating warm/cool burning into "profits" from the rides i wouldn't take if i was 10 years old in 1985

do you man
two tacos dont move me if they dont reply to my pretext i shut the auto start off in my 10 year ole 220+K mile fully depreciated xl and takey pants off while some genius in a 2015 will come swoop up that 2 tacos

why on earth would i risk 100+ more trips per week which would mean 40+ hours for an extra few hundred bux when half would go to gas or extra maintenance, guaranteed to get way more 1 stars & complaints became i give those riders exactly 2 tacos of service when i do happen upon them 1 outta 10 trips because i just cancelled like 3 in a row so will take 1 for the team haha and already know my 1 star coming...
no harm no fouls but if app steals 1 PENNY from me eyes gets it back a hundred fold, i don't play with these criminals and haven't for 4+ years

they want to treat money & life like a game its game on lol


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

easyrider2020 said:


> i think its stupid too as i was actually deactivated for it once apparently they cant tell the difference of a driver in his bed 8 hours a day at home vs someone actually driving
> 
> but im glad they do it otherwise some of these pathetic mopes would drive 24/7 they already negligent in car maintenance makes for a dangerous service
> 
> ...


Good for you!


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

I mainly do screwber on the side when my roadside assistance business is slow but screwber has gotten so bad, I cannot even make decent side money with them now. They have way too many drivers and they just keep aggressively recruiting more suckers with these massive guarantees for n00bs.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> Been there done that, that's even worse on wear and tear and depreciation. I also need the flexibility in my schedule that a pizza place won't allow.
> 
> Are you guys are making like min. wage or less?


Consistently make below minimum wage as I watch my car depreciate and don't forget you pay employer and employee taxes on those below minimum wages.....oh and your time is obviously worth nothing. Yes you will be used abused lied to and will experience the rot of humanity. I used to love working with the public but after what I have seen and experienced through rideshare my view of human nature and common decency have changed and not for the better


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Such powerful perspectives and stories. We all have different motivations that power us on. For most the gig is just a stop on their path....others stay longer. What a beautiful collective memory


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> On the window where pax usually sit, you will notice a film that smears when you rub it with a cloth. I imagine that this film consists if greasy pax breath.
> When pax vape in your vehicle, this film coats all windows from the inside.


I guess this is where I should admit I vape in my car sometimes? lol. Anyways, I notice a film like that develops on the windshield of cars I drive anyways, and even developed before I ever vaped. I don't mind vaping, IMO (not claiming as a fact) its healthier than inhaling combusted material.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?


Honestly, Uber is not that bad during the first few weeks -- or at least it wasn't in early 2016.

Some drivers simply aren't cut out for this gig, and I think that's where you are seeing some of the negativity. Other grievances - the reduced pay, questionable deactivations, the piss poor support from Uber - are very real and quite valid.

But a lot will depend on you -- your personality, your aptitudes, competence, expectations, and having a long-term plan (exit strategy).

Your city/market is also a factor, as well as the day(s) of the week and which hours of the day/night that you choose to drive. There can be a world of difference between the typical weekday commuters and the Saturday night Lakeview millennials.

But no need to take my word. You can always give RS a try, keeping the costs and risks to a minimum ... what's a few weeks out of your life.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Hahaahaha, joke of a day...... ride share is anything but a reliable income.... you got it all backwards... your web dev skills should land you a dependable income job and uber/lyft should be a side thing.


I've worked jobs like that in the past (how do you think I paid for my house and car? lol). I don't like the commute, 50-60 hour weeks with no overtime, etc. Web dev job I've got now has possibility of becoming more lucrative in the future and I'll be able to work from home (its my own small business). I didn't plan on this being yearly income, maybe 6 months or so while my business gains momentum. Right now not much is going on with it, why I'm looking at Uber to fill in the gap for the time being. If I take a job in pizza delivery or something it'll dictate my hours a lot more. I also have another side job I do providing tech support for someone's small business, but the days are basically random each week, and when the guy says he has a day I can work I have to jump on it. With that side job its $100/day so it has to take priority over any pizza delivery job or w/e. $100/day is about what I was making right out of college working IT downtown. I was salaried like $33k/year.

If anyone wonders, I'm 33 y/o, and live in Atlanta.



easyrider2020 said:


> in all fairness if hes a stacker 6K a month ads up so just lets all hope hes a stacker cuz soon as an accident or engine/@@@@@@ blows or worse he dies or becomes crippled on a 2 taco trip, thats least 1-2 months of profit for him, other drivers its 6 months to a year
> 
> are you still allowed to say @@@@@@? my bad
> 
> ...


If he's really churning $6k/mo and his monthly expenses aren't bad in a few months he could pay for a lot of brand new econoboxes in cash...



nouberipo said:


> Consistently make below minimum wage as I watch my car depreciate and don't forget you pay employer and employee taxes on those below minimum wages.....oh and your time is obviously worth nothing. Yes you will be used abused lied to and will experience the rot of humanity. I used to love working with the public but after what I have seen and experienced through rideshare my view of human nature and common decency have changed and not for the better


Eh I've already had that happen working retail.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


Know that markets are different, not just in pay and volume of work but also in quality of people. Don't go into this looking for hourly pay because you will most likely be disappointed. First thing to do is get a good idea of what it costs you to operate your car. Fuel economy, insurance, maintenance, estimated future repairs, etc. Knowing what it cost to operate your car per mile driven to me is important. Keeping records on what you are earning per mile driven in your market can be compared with your cost per mile. Now you know how much you are making per mile driven. Only you can then decide if it is worth it.


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Know that markets are different, not just in pay and volume of work but also in quality of people. Don't go into this looking for hourly pay because you will most likely be disappointed. First thing to do is get a good idea of what it costs you to operate your car. Fuel economy, insurance, maintenance, estimated future repairs, etc. Knowing what it cost to operate your car per mile driven to me is important. Keeping records on what you are earning per mile driven in your market can be compared with your cost per mile. Now you know how much you are making per mile driven. Only you can then decide if it is worth it.


Very well said.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?


It depends on your mindset. I love driving for Uber and Lyft and Grubhub. It helps that I also have my own side businesses too when things get slow, like right now.



> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?


Different things for different people. I drive rideshare because it doesn't suck like other jobs (in my wholly subjective opinion). Yes, there are unfriendly passengers, but not a constant problem. Low fares, now that is a nearly constant problem.



> This is to be my main source of income, I work on the side as a web designer but its boom and bust and I need reliable income inbetween. My car gets 35+ mpg, its paid off, my house is paid off so there's no rent/mortgage, my monthly bills are like <300 (though food, gas, etc also costs $$$). I'm thinking it can work for me?
> 
> I won't be offering water bottles or mints or anything, people can vape in the car but not smoke, they can possibly play their own music, I don't talk much, the list goes on...


Sounds like you are a lot like me. I think you'll do fine. How old is your car? My only concern is that your car might be too new. If you drive rideshare full time you might put 100,000 miles on your car in a year. A new car will be garbage in 3 years. If your car is an older model, it should be good. If it is really new, those depreciation costs are going to bite you hard.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Imo, the biggest problem is low pay that doesnt cover repairs and depreciation. Because ppl dont understand true costs, they get excited over their earnings, which creates a never ending new driver supply when old drivers are forced to quit.


I agree with this fully. Like I've said here before, if someone looks at gas as their only expense, then the rates don't look too bad. It's only when you factor in repairs and depreciation, that you get the proper picture. A car being paid off or not doesn't make any difference. Its value is still depreciating faster as the miles rack up. Also, racking up miles is hastening the point where the owner will need to look for something else. Depreciation and repairs are like a see saw. As a car gets older it will no longer depreciate as fast. But as depreciation costs go down, repair costs will usually increase.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

StJohnsRides said:


> That leaves you 6 hrs a day for everything else. Provided, that you need at least an hour for taking quick meals, shower, and urgent needs, you in the best case can get only five hours of sleep. Now please be honest, are you on some kind of pills?
> 
> 
> I vape in my car myself in between the rides. No film, no smell.


I've gotten a nicotine buzz from people vaping in my car.


----------



## StJohnsRides (Jun 6, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I've gotten a nicotine buzz from people vaping in my car.


I didn't say I let them vape.:biggrin:


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Honestly, people gripe about RS for A LOT of reasons...
> 
> For some it's the rate cuts, passangers, OTHER drivers, lack of business etc.... I've realized that no two markets are ever the same. So everyone's experience doing rideshare will be different.
> 
> ...


You are depreciating yourself very quick after working 18 hours a day, 7 days a week. Keep your saving in cash. You never know when you need it to cover all the hospital bills. It all may evaporate before you know it.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> You are depreciating yourself very quick after working 18 hours a day, 7 days a week. Keep your saving in cash. You never know when you need it to cover all the hospital bills. It all may evaporate before you know it.


Thank you doctor!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

OldBay said:


> the biggest problem is low pay that doesnt cover repairs and depreciation. Because ppl dont understand true costs, they get excited over their earnings, which creates a never ending new driver supply when old drivers are forced to quit.


This. If you don't have a very reliable, low-fuel consumption vehicle, you are likely going to lose money driving UberX in most markets unless you are really, really smart about how you do it, which is very market specific.



kc ub'ing! said:


> You have absolutely no reason to do RS! This makes you the perfect candidate to do RS! Most of the stress from RS stems from being dependent upon it.
> Consider the concept, F u money. Drivers with it are the most content. Drivers without it inhabit these threads!


^^^^^^^^Also, this is very accurate too


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Such powerful perspectives and stories. We all have different motivations that power us on. For most the gig is just a stop on their path....others stay longer. What a beautiful collective memory


I think you are a programmer at uber whose side gig is posting at UP.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


That good. Sound like plan. ?



Kurt Halfyard said:


> This. If you don't have a very reliable, low-fuel consumption vehicle, you are likely going to lose money driving UberX in most markets unless you are really, really smart about how you do it, which is very market specific.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^Also, this is very accurate too


A smart way know to stop doing Uber for particular day. It's not profitable period. Additional money yes. It's like casino. Every one have chance.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

80k miles when i bought it
4 years
140,000 miles 100% ride "share" only vehicle

fully deprecated at this point should get 2 more years out of it, long as engine ir trans dont go im rolling it

$8300+ in repairs about $150 a month usually once a year its $800-$1100 of something

i personally round down for some it may be higher for some lower that's $2 in future costs every ride

takes 1 hour 20 minutes round trip to airport 80 miles +/- 1-5 & $8 to fill my tank up if I fill up before I leave & when I get back

when car is running thats $10 minimum in actual costs

every ride will cost you least $4 & driving for an hour will cost you least $10

there are more costs if you bother like taxes, insurance, etc as well but no need to dive into the pennies no one is making money on less than $8-10 rides your playing a slot machine & those rides are the losers, the $10-20 rides are the scratch off tickets where you win enough to buy another ticket so screen those too


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes. They are THAT bad. They are horrible and treat drivers like total crap.

But here's the thing: you aren't going to believe anything we say. You made up your own mind on it and are goign to do what you are going to do. We've all seen it 10,000 times here before. Chances are you'll call us all a bunch of whiners for a few days/weeks/months and then you will either just silently disappear, post a message about how you needed car repairs but couldn't afford it, were deactivated by the company for no reason, or start sounding a lot like the rest of us here who you see now as being "so negative".

This post isn't very diplomatic. But it is REAL. Good luck!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I am amazed anyone would want to do this now in 2019 at these rates...It is such a fascinating thing to see so many people ‘now’ do this that seem like smart people...why didn’t these people do this when the rates made sense. Truly fascinating and I couldn’t be more perplexed in what people are seeing..math proves all, it is definite and you are losing hugely with these rates.

Is uber bad? Not in their mind, and why should they? They were shown an opportunity and took it (still didn't work for profit). And we all got played, and still played to this day.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> I am amazed anyone would want to do this now in 2019 at these rates...It is such a fascinating thing to see so many people 'now' do this that seem like smart people...why didn't these people do this when the rates made sense. Truly fascinating and I couldn't be more perplexed in what people are seeing..math proves all, it is definite and you are losing hugely with these rates.
> 
> Is uber bad? Not in their mind, and why should they? They had and opportunity and took it. And we all got played.


In some areas on their Express program Lyft is paying 34 - 40 cents a mile. This is for real and not a joke! I also just got a message from Uber stating that apparently my driver referral bonus for referring new drivers is $10.

You would think we were in the impoverished areas of India or something but no this is the USA and what these companies are actually paying.

I'd like to meet these people working for 34 cents a mile. Are they homeless people? Is rideshare just a cover for their drug dealing maybe?

The sad thing though is that is where it is going for ALL of us. As these people go out there and work for 34 cents a mile it tells the company that they can cut pay further. But the OP will see one day for themselves!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> You would think we were in the impoverished areas of India or something but no this is the USA and what these companies are actually paying.
> 
> I'd like to meet these people working for 34 cents a mile. Are they homeless people? Is rideshare just a cover for their drug dealing maybe?
> 
> The sad thing though is that is where it is going for ALL of us.


One might say Capitalism is showing its true colours. It can be ugly when there are no 'brakes' put on free markets.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes


Thread 
Solved


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> One might say Capitalism is showing its true colours. It can be ugly when there are no 'brakes' put on free markets.


It's really sad.

Here are the taxi rates in India:
https://www.numbeo.com/taxi-fare/country_result.jsp?country=India
They are VERY close to what Lyft pays Express drivers in Orlando (34 cents a mile). I thought I was just being dramatic when I said that but, no, it appears it is about the truth!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> One might say Capitalism is showing its true colours. It can be ugly when there are no 'brakes' put on free markets.


Bullseye!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Do I have a life? Yes. Again, since U/L allows me to work whenever i want, i hang out with friends on the weekends and go to sports games etc etc. I go out with family on birthdays and holidays. Again, I make this work for me and I am happy.
> 
> I'm not married, nor do I have kids. I have practically all the time in the world to work. I'm happy about that.
> 
> Are any of you married? Have kids?


Yes I've been married for 24 years and have 2 teenaged kids. I like driving all day. My kids dont wanna hang out w me and again I've been married for 24 years. The only one that's happy to see me when I get home is the dog LOL. I making more than I did with either of my 2 shops. Way less stress from the overhead too.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yes I've been married for 24 years and have 2 teenaged kids. I like driving all day. My kids dont wanna hang out w me and again I've been married for 24 years. The only one that's happy to see me when I get home is the dog LOL. I making more than I did with either of my 2 shops. Way less stress from the overhead too.


Not to dive too deep into your personal life. But does your family give you crap for driving that long? You dont have to answer.

P.S. congratulations on the long marriage ? it's rare to see now adays


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> In some areas on their Express program Lyft is paying 34 - 40 cents a mile. This is for real and not a joke! I also just got a message from Uber stating that apparently my driver referral bonus for referring new drivers is $10.
> 
> You would think we were in the impoverished areas of India or something but no this is the USA and what these companies are actually paying.
> 
> ...


Initially referral bonus was 1000 and added right away after completing one trip. Lol. Now it's $10. Wow. Unbelievable. The drivers caved so much that I won't be surprised if guber starts charging money to have a privilege to work for 30-40 cents per mile.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I agree with this fully. Like I've said here before, if someone looks at gas as their only expense, then the rates don't look too bad. It's only when you factor in repairs and depreciation, that you get the proper picture. A car being paid off or not doesn't make any difference. Its value is still depreciating faster as the miles rack up. Also, racking up miles is hastening the point where the owner will need to look for something else. Depreciation and repairs are like a see saw. As a car gets older it will no longer depreciate as fast. But as depreciation costs go down, repair costs will usually increase.


Ya this argument is why I stopped doing pizza delivery and pretty much refuse to do it. If I'm going to work those kind of hours I'd rather be a line cook, bartender, cashier, etc.

In RS I see it as a trade-off. Wearing on the car so much isn't a good thing, but in exchange I get more control over my hours. And customers might actually appreciate the car. Delivery might as well be done in a beater, I delivered for a month when my current car was new and felt horrible about it, and it probably looked weird to customers seeing a new car delivering pizza.

My car's a 2012 and its got 100k on it now.

Also, RS certainly isn't a career any more than pizza delivery or something like that is. Any job that runs your car into the ground and doesn't pay enough to afford to replace it isn't a good idea in the long term. But from what everyone's said, it seems decent for the short term need I have.



touberornottouber said:


> Yes. They are THAT bad. They are horrible and treat drivers like total crap.
> 
> But here's the thing: you aren't going to believe anything we say. You made up your own mind on it and are goign to do what you are going to do. We've all seen it 10,000 times here before. Chances are you'll call us all a bunch of whiners for a few days/weeks/months and then you will either just silently disappear, post a message about how you needed car repairs but couldn't afford it, were deactivated by the company for no reason, or start sounding a lot like the rest of us here who you see now as being "so negative".
> 
> This post isn't very diplomatic. But it is REAL. Good luck!


Nah it just means I weigh what you say in with what I'll experience trying it and determine whether to keep going with it. Especially considering the honeymoon phase Uber apparently has designed where new drivers are given unrealistic expectations.

You're right though that you won't deter me from trying it, lol. But that's more due to me not having many other options.



Jay Dean said:


> I am amazed anyone would want to do this now in 2019 at these rates...It is such a fascinating thing to see so many people 'now' do this that seem like smart people...why didn't these people do this when the rates made sense. Truly fascinating and I couldn't be more perplexed in what people are seeing..math proves all, it is definite and you are losing hugely with these rates.
> 
> Is uber bad? Not in their mind, and why should they? They were shown an opportunity and took it (still didn't work for profit). And we all got played, and still played to this day.


Because these rates are real, the rates earlier on were "introductory" and weren't stable in the long term considering how capitalism typically operates.

People also still do it because pretty much all jobs suck, lol. Would I rather do this, or work at some place like OfficeMax where there's rude customers, customers who'll threaten my job talking to my manager, I'll have to do stocking/inventory, open on days right after I close, etc?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


Your in Atlanta. Everything else is noise. Do the rates in Atlanta pay enough to make a profit? Period. I think not.



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Yea, but I'm getting paid lol. It's worth every dollar, mile, and tips ???


Yeah, but how about them stars?


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Been there done that, that's even worse on wear and tear and depreciation. I also need the flexibility in my schedule that a pizza place won't allow.
> 
> Are you guys are making like min. wage or less?


Your rideshare income depends on:
1-LOCATION: I know nothing about Atlanta. I'm in suburbs of Los Angeles. However, download the passenger app, check out the ants (rideshare cars) movements, how often they appear and disappear, the number of ants and so on. In time, you will find your work area that makes you good money.
2-TIME: I'm old and lazy but I know from friends in LA that early start is the key. As early as 5:00am, at that time you get airport runs. I know from at least 4 friends they are in their cars with apps on few minutes before 5:00am.and finish before 2:00pm. They claim incomes of $150 to $230 per day. That's gross, you have to deduct gas, millage etc etc. Tuesdays and Wednesdays are not as busy. I'm talking about my area.
3-Don't fall for Uber and Lyft tricks. 
a- do not believe "premium trip possible"' or something like that, they run you 10 miles for a 2 or 3 miles trip, most of the time. 
b- "you're in a area busy area, expect a trip soon" usually a lie they just want to keep you on that are. There more tricks but you learn them. Avoid long pickups if you can help it. Don't worry about childish threatening messages from Lyft, it means sh!t. They want just to intimate you. Don't fall for it.
4-Don't drive around hunting for a.ping. Once you dropped off. Go to nearest public area and wait for next ping. Don't burn gas on dead miles. Avoid grocery stores if you can help it, you end up with mile and half trip with trunk full of grocery bags. 
5-Expenses: any car with less than 30 mpg means losing money. Hybrid is ideal. Dead miles put a hole in your pocket. Use DF (directional filter)

To answer your question: you can make $18 to $20/hr If you go smart about it but it will take a few hundred trips to get the hang of it. 
Be smart, be frugal, Keep n it clean and neat, don't talk.much. You will make ok money. You won't get rich, you can't save, but it pays the bills.at least some bills.
Be Well and Drive safe
I used Swype on my phone please forgive my typos.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> It's really sad.
> 
> Here are the taxi rates in India:
> https://www.numbeo.com/taxi-fare/country_result.jsp?country=India
> They are VERY close to what Lyft pays Express drivers in Orlando (34 cents a mile). I thought I was just being dramatic when I said that but, no, it appears it is about the truth!


How many rupees?
Damn!



Wolfgang Faust said:


> How many rupees?
> Damn!


+/- 70 rupees/usd


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


Yes, it's really that bad. However, it's not really the pax, it's the gig itself. You can make the work pretty good by only working daylight hours or early evenings but that still doesn't fix the inherent problem. The biggest problem is that with these new highly reduced rates, dollar amount surges and reduced rates when using a DF, you simply cannot make enough money to offset the costs. You earnings after ALL costs will be less than $5/hour.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


You have an ideal situation. Very low overhead. But whether it is worth it is a judgement you need to make. You can see the type of numbers people post, but you will need to figure out where, and what times to drive. It will take a week or two.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Is Uber really that bad?
Does Satan condemn you to Hell for all eternity?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's not bad for the passenger, is it bad for the driver, for me it was a waste of time and I made no money. Literally lost money when I calculated the taxes part. To me it was like a payday loan where you borrow from your car and pay gas to make a little bit of quick cash, in the end the few horrible customers who take advantage of you thru ratings and the lack of work , waiting by a phone for a ding and having to answer in seconds to leave my house for 45 minutes to make $2.35 before expenses made it a horrible joke.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> 5-Expenses: any car with less than 30 mpg means losing money. Hybrid is ideal. Dead miles put a hole in your pocket. Use DF (directional filter)


Means you make less money. I drive a v8 that according to calculations gets 15.5mpg average (city/highway), and I spent 20.3% of my profits on gas last month. And I'm getting better at the gig.

If I drove a V6 that averaged 20mpg, I would be spending 15%

If I drove a V4 that averaged 30mpg, I would be spending 10% of my profits on gas. But I'd also be getting less tips and might have to decline some trips.

So basically, running a gas guzzler you will lose about 10% of your profits compared to an econobox. Thats not insignificant, but you can still make money with a gas guzzler. If doing this full time, 10% of 40k is $4,000. Doing it part time, or doing it less than a year, its hardly worth buying an economy car just for rideshare. If its just for extra money (not a career) drive whatever you have. If doing it as a career, get a Prius.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Means you make less money. I drive a v8 that according to calculations gets 15.5mpg average (city/highway), and I spent 20.3% of my profits on gas last month. And I'm getting better at the gig.
> 
> If I drove a V6 that averaged 20mpg, I would be spending 15%
> 
> ...


I think it depends on factors such as what your rates are. Here I am fortunate enough to get 91 cents a mile. I also drive a Corolla. I barely see this as worth it now. I couldn't imagine say getting 60 cents a mile and driving a truck which got 16 mpg. I think that would be borderline insane. The margins in most places are really low. People who only count their gas expenses as their only costs are going to be in for rude awakening one day when they need a repair they wouldn't have needed if they didn't do rideshare.

Basically take simple depreciation at the very least.

Amount paid for vehicle / estimated future life of vehicle in miles =

For example for my Corolla it comes out to about 6.5 cents per mile. But it generally takes one unpaid mile for each paid mile so really about 13 cents of profit is ate up for every paid mile I earn.

Then on top of this you have maintenance too.

For gas let's pretend I was getting about 15 mpg:

$2.59 / 15 miles = 17.27 cents per mile.
But again you generally have one unpaid mile for each paid mile. So you need to double that. So at 15 mpg you are spending 34.54 cents per paid mile on gas.

Using this example without figuring maintenance cost yet you have=

0.13 + 0.3454 = 0.4754 = 47.54 cents in costs per paid mile.

This means with the numbers above you definitely aren't making anything at all unless you're paid per mile rate in your market is over 47.54 cents. And likely with maintenance and other expenses it's really closer to 55-60 cents per mile as the threshold.

I think the companies take advantage of the information dissymmetry. Most people aren't factoring in all their costs and are thinking they are making more money than they really are. In fact many are probably actually negative which is outrageous. It means they have been putting in hundreds or even thousands of hours of work just to lose money! :frown:


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> people can vape in the car


You know how awesome it is to never have a stranger vape in your own car? A million fares worth lol

I don't know for any other drivers but the second my car became a taxi, it didn't feel like my car anymore, it felt used (a bad used) and worthless, I think that's why I kept doing it all these years. No chance in hell will a stranger be in my next car.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


Check out Amazon Flex (delivering Amazon orders) I know couple of guys changed to Amazon Flex from rideshare. They claim they are making more than rideshare. 
You use your own cars or theirs.
You work your own hours, they come in blocks. You do runs in your area. 
It's becoming very popular and there maybe a waiting list. 
Good luck.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nj9000 said:


> Last time I did pizza delivery, I was getting paid $6.50/hr and most of my work was actually in the shop dropping wings and cooking pizza. The place charged a delivery fee per delivery, so I got basically no tips.


Then that's not a good store to work.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

@tohunt4me makes great money at pizza delivery and has zero issues discussed here as problems, and chances are you get free food when you want.


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

I do pizza delivery. Most people would probably be surprised at how much I make. I realize I'm probably in the lucky minority due to the store I work at and delivery area we serve, though.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

RebULfyt said:


> I do pizza delivery. Most people would probably be surprised at how much I make. I realize I'm probably in the lucky minority due to the store I work at and delivery area we serve, though.


I strongly believe that pizza brings nothing but joy to everyone and where there is that, there is tips!

I read this in English comp 1 and is very true 
Be cool to the pizza dude 
https://thisibelieve.org/essay/23/


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I strongly believe that pizza brings nothing but joy to everyone and where there is that, there is tips!
> 
> I read this in English comp 1 and is very true :smiles:
> Be cool to the pizza dude
> https://thisibelieve.org/essay/23/


Love it. I should sneak that in every menu before delivery. :biggrin:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> Yes. They are THAT bad. They are horrible and treat drivers like total crap.
> 
> But here's the thing: you aren't going to believe anything we say. You made up your own mind on it and are goign to do what you are going to do. We've all seen it 10,000 times here before. Chances are you'll call us all a bunch of whiners for a few days/weeks/months and then you will either just silently disappear, post a message about how you needed car repairs but couldn't afford it, were deactivated by the company for no reason, or start sounding a lot like the rest of us here who you see now as being "so negative".
> 
> This post isn't very diplomatic. But it is REAL. Good luck!


That.



RebULfyt said:


> I do pizza delivery. Most people would probably be surprised at how much I make. I realize I'm probably in the lucky minority due to the store I work at and delivery area we serve, though.


Yes. It's all about the area and a halfway decent manager. But I've worked in a few and so has my SO. If you pick a decent area you'd be hard pressed to make less than rideshare IMO.

A REALLY bad day at his store is his pay (minimum wage) plus $10/hr in tips. That's including any time he's not even on a delivery. If he's having a good day it's $20 or more per hour in tips. And the radius area of his store is 3 miles. He also gets a mileage allowance of 26 cents per mile. 95% tip.

Now the shitty neighborhoods can't keep drivers. No tips and robberies. Work in a middle class/upper middle class area is the key. And a store with a smaller area can be lucrative so long as there aren't too many drivers. But they can't hire unlimited like a rideshare company can.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> The money isnt that bad. If I work from 3am-9pm 7 days a week, I can clear about $1500 after expenses. I'm not "forced" to do this, but I will ride this wave until the end.
> [/automerge]


So to be clear, you work 18 hours a day, 7 days a week...so 126 hours for 1500? That's $11.90/hour after expenses. 
If that makes you happy, Uber on!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Getting in a car and driving people around is what many Americans have done since 16. Call it cruising..., so many did it for pure fun. Now there is a gig that pays you for the same thing!

Awesome right


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> So to be clear, you work 18 hours a day, 7 days a week...so 126 hours for 1500? That's $11.90/hour after expenses.
> If that makes you happy, Uber on!


Thank you for the math!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Getting in a car and driving people around is what many Americans have done since 16. Call it cruising..., so many did it for pure fun. Now there is a gig that pays you for the same thing!
> 
> Awesome right


Usually you went cruising as a teenager, and with friends, and you had nothing better to do.

You can't drive Uber as a teenager, you can't drive with a friend, and many times people have better things to do.

But point taken, yes I enjoy driving.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Then that's not a good store to work.


I'm guessing the good places are hard to get employed at.

That place was very rural, delivery radius was like 6-8 miles. Wasn't a bad area, but people weren't very affluent either and I was lucky to even get a $5-10 tip. It was also difficult getting them their food on time, their expectations didn't seem to match the reality of the distances I had to drive.

I did pizza delivery at a better place in town, much more suburban. No delivery fee and I got good tips, but it was difficult getting deliveries and hours. I'd work like 6 days a week, typically 1.5-2 hours at lunch and 3 hours around dinner and was getting like $150 paychecks every 2 weeks and about the same in tips. $600/mo isn't very good for working 6 days a week. DEFINITELY didn't pay for maintenance on my car, at one point I had a leaking brake caliper and couldn't afford to fix it, manager expected my family or something to pay for it for me? I drove around topping it off for a month or 2, always wondering if it would finally blow out and I'd rear-end someone. This place used to compensate for mileage, and the best tip I ever got was $50. $20 tips every couple weeks weren't uncommon. Manager was good but he looked out for the "career" drivers who had worked there for years usually tossing them the deliveries where he knew the tip was good. I couldn't keep going on $600/mo for years waiting for that seniority to come so I eventually quit.

Those who say pizza delivery is decent, where did you work? Don't need to be specific, but was it a chain like Dominos? I've heard they compensate for mileage and whatever, but haven't been sure, I always figured the corporate chains were worse.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Getting in a car and driving people around is what many Americans have done since 16. Call it cruising..., so many did it for pure fun. Now there is a gig that pays you for the same thing!
> 
> Awesome right


Hey how do you preserve childhood creations though Lego taxidermy?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

The pay is criminal. Every thing else is just regular complaining about hassles on the job. With the added stress that the wrong **** might say u were impaired if they were offended that u weren't meek in the face of their imperious attitude. It's not that likely to happen, but it does, so one knows it could, & that becomes demoralizing, having the fear in the back of yr mind while trying to maintain dignity. 

It's mostly about the money tho.
In yr situation u can figure out the few good hrs per day & just get good at maximising that time. Yr particular city's forum is better to ask tho. Every market is different


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I think it depends on factors such as what your rates are. Here I am fortunate enough to get 91 cents a mile. I also drive a Corolla. I barely see this as worth it now. I couldn't imagine say getting 60 cents a mile and driving a truck which got 16 mpg. I think that would be borderline insane. The margins in most places are really low. People who only count their gas expenses as their only costs are going to be in for rude awakening one day when they need a repair they wouldn't have needed if they didn't do rideshare.


Rates in my market .80/15 and .60/20

Last month I made 22/hr before gas. 20.3% of profits went to gas. After gas hourly was 17.5/hr If I was driving econobox, my earnings would be 19.8/hr (right in line with what uber advertizes.) So I'm giving up $2/hr. Would I drive a Corolla to make $2 more an hour? Hardly seems worth it as I will be making 4x this when I get a new FT job.

Because I do ALL maint myself, there aren't many operating costs besides tires. Because I wont be doing this for more than 6 months, the extra miles will not kill depreciation.

Every day I restart the ODO to see my efficiency. I am usually at about $.9/mi (would be better except for drive back home), unless I do significant short trips, then its $1.2/mi+.

Gas in my market 2.50.

I'm still making money but about 10% less that someone driving an econobox. IF the market was dead or if gas cost more I can see it being an issue. but if either of those are the case, then youre either doing it wrong or in a horrible market and shouldn't be driving.

I think you should check your math.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I think you should check your math.


If gas is $2.50 where you are and you get 15.5 MPG then:

250 / 15.5 = 16.129 cents per mile.

But as I said you have to double that because you typically have one unpaid mile per paid mile. So:

16.129 * 2 = 32.258 cents per paid mile.

This is your real fuel cost.

This means if you make 80 cents a mile, after accounting for fuel costs you only made:

80 - 32.258 = 47.742 cents per mile.
----
If you drove a vehicle which got 30 mpg then:

250 / 30 = 8.34 cents per mile
* 2 (to account for paid:unpaid ratio)
= 16.68 cents per paid mile for gas

80 - 16.68 = 63.32 cents per mile profit after gas.

To find the percentage difference between these two:

63.32 - 47.742 = 15.578
15.578 / 63.32 * 100 = 24.6020214782

*So getting 15.5 mpg versus 30 mpg reduces your per mileage pay (accounting for gas alone) approximately 24.6%.*

Again it is absolutely crucial that you also account for unpaid miles. Industry standard is one unpaid for each paid mile.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> *But as I said you have to double that because you typically have one unpaid mile per paid mile. So:*


This is where your calculations go all wrong.

I am basing my calculations on ALL earnings, ALL miles, ALL time, ACTUAL money spent on gas. This encompasses unpaid miles, and also incorporates TIPS, which may be more with a larger vehicle.

One unpaid mile for every paid mile? No way! After trip ends, stop and wait for a new ping. There is a short distance to pickup that is covered by the base fare. The only unpaid miles are when I have to drive home without a fare.

If I had the same earnings in a Corolla, I wouldn't be spending as much on gas, and as I showed, I'd be earning about $2/more per hour.

Having a more fuel efficient vehicle would just lower my gas expense, the other expenses would be roughly the same.

Instead of doing a theoretical calculation on cost/mile, base your calculations on actual miles driven, actual profit, actual gas bill to see where you really are.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> If gas is $2.50 where you are and you get 15.5 MPG then:
> 
> 250 / 15.5 = 16.129 cents per mile.
> 
> ...


I love how everyone obsesses over fuel costs. Per my estimates non fuel costs are about double fuel costs. Worry about brakes and transmission, not fuel. Fuel is a predictable cost and it's not inconvenient to fill up. Brakes and transmission are far less predictable and major repairs are very inconvenient. For this reason I cringe over minimum fare downtown trips with no surge.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I love how everyone obsesses over fuel costs. Per my estimates non fuel costs are about double fuel costs. Worry about brakes and transmission, not fuel. Fuel is a predictable cost and it's not inconvenient to fill up. Brakes and transmission are far less predictable and major repairs are very inconvenient. For this reason I cringe over minimum fare downtown trips with no surge.


for real every $40 full tank brings me bout $250-350 back

its the $1100 for shocks or struts, or $700 for a radiator, the $500 brake job, the $500 for new tires, winshield,flats,...

money on gas comes back instantly almost every ride i do can fill my gas tank up, not buy 2 tacos, if you doing minimum fares & need a repair thats a few months profit lol,


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

easyrider2020 said:


> for real every $40 full tank brings me bout $250-350 back
> 
> *its the $1100 for shocks or struts, or $700 for a radiator, the $500 brake job, the $500 for new tires, winshield,flats,...*
> 
> money on gas comes back instantly almost every ride i do can fill my gas tank up, not buy 2 tacos, if you doing minimum fares & need a repair thats a few months profit lol,


When I read this, this is what I actually saw.

its the $200 for shocks or struts, or $75 for a radiator, the $50 brake job, the $500 for new tires, winshield,flats,...

Mechanics hourly rate is very high AND they order parts from a supplier that sells at a premium. Most shops won't let you bring your own parts because it will destroy their profits.

You can usually find equivalent parts for 25% of what a mechanic charges for them.

Tire costs are pretty fixed though.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I love how everyone obsesses over fuel costs. Per my estimates non fuel costs are about double fuel costs. Worry about brakes and transmission, not fuel. Fuel is a predictable cost and it's not inconvenient to fill up. Brakes and transmission are far less predictable and major repairs are very inconvenient. For this reason I cringe over minimum fare downtown trips with no surge.


Fuel costs are going to be your biggest expense over a 5 year time frame, easily exceeding the cost of a reasonably priced new vehicle. Yes they are predictable but driving 50,000 miles per year over 5 years fuel is going to be your biggest expense.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

OldBay said:


> This is where your calculations go all wrong.


It's been the standard for decades in the industry. I seriously doubt you are very far from it.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-is-the-dead-miles-to-paid-miles-ratio.139927/

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/5sir2b

https://uberpeople.net/threads/too-many-dead-miles.294315/
As you can see the consensus is about 50/50 or a 1:1 ratio of dead versus paid.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

OldBay said:


> When I read this, this is what I actually saw.
> 
> its the $200 for shocks or struts, or $75 for a radiator, the $50 brake job, the $500 for new tires, winshield,flats,...
> 
> ...


my time is valuable & havent worked on cars in years, me spending hours on something a professional does everyday isnt efficient, i have 2 go to shops that i trust that do good work at a fair price that i dont mind paying for, i can also document all my repairs since i have good credit so when something comes up im aprooved for up to 4000 which thankfully its never been over 1100, which was shocks, struts, alignment, front brakes, and 2 engine mounts all in one swoop

a good mechanic won't be doing ride share unless hes the many that just leave app on to make everything a tax write-off so many people aren't doing their own repairs

plus the garage full of snap on been liquidated by the time you buy all the correct tools for the job to only use once every 6-12 months isnt really wise, lifts also makeany jobs way faster, air compressors etc etc etc

the big whammy is the accident thatll be 6 months minimum to get back

gas recoups every trip a $500 repair is a 10+ gas tank whammy

i avg 22 miles a gallon my gas costs are about 10%

uber tries to take 50-90% is the issue lmao luckily most of the time even xl only they still getting less than 20% thanks to longer toll route


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Fuel costs are going to be your biggest expense over a 5 year time frame, easily exceeding the cost of a reasonably priced new vehicle. Yes they are predictable but driving 50,000 miles per year over 5 years fuel is going to be your biggest expense.


I disagree. Let's do a little example. Although the key is to remember that you're either paying for depreciation, repairs, or both.

Let's say my car has a 10 gallon tank and averages 30 miles per gallon, for a total of 300 miles per tank. That's 6,667 tanks to go 200,000 miles.

Now let's say gas is $3/gallon, more than I pay. That's $30 per tank or "only" $20,000 for 6,667 tanks.

Any new car I can buy for $20k is one that I'd reject in favor of an older, similar or better car for $10k, and then plan for at least one major ($3000) repair.

My point is to beware of overpaying for something like a Prius just because it gets good fuel economy, unless you live somewhere with $3-4/gallon gas.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Getting in a car and driving people around is what many Americans have done since 16. Call it cruising..., so many did it for pure fun. Now there is a gig that pays you for the same thing!
> 
> Awesome right


there is a HUGE difference in my worldview of cruising around and having to pick up paxoles who are drunk, rude, obnoxious, entitled, smell like cigarettes and booze, are rarely ready upon arrival, take me to neighborhoods I shouldn't be in, and basically ruining my car in the process. So no, I personally don't see many similarities between when I was 16 and "cruising" around and this below minimum wage gig where I am being taken advantage of anytime the app is turned on. Lastly, at 16 I was somewhat independent and could drive when and where I wanted while "cruising". Ask someone who is 16 when the last time they "cruised" to a neighborhood known for drug dealing, prostitution, and daily shootings......it may surprise you that they will say never.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Getting in a car and driving people around is what many Americans have done since 16. Call it cruising..., so many did it for pure fun. Now there is a gig that pays you for the same thing!
> 
> Awesome right


A big difference is when you are 16, you are driving with friends. Drunks and jerks do not count


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> It's been the standard for decades in the industry. I seriously doubt you are very far from it.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-is-the-dead-miles-to-paid-miles-ratio.139927/
> 
> ...


You're focused on the wrong thing. Instead of calculating theoretical cost/mi, calculate your actual earnings, expenses, and profits.

If I earn 4K in four weeks in fares/tips and in that same period spend $812 in gas (15mpg avg), that means that 20.3% of my earnings are eaten by gas. It also means my profit was $3188. This doesnt include depreciation or repairs. (*This is pretty close to what I earned last month.)

If I run the same trips and earn same with a compact car that averages 30mpg, then I'm only spending $406 in gas. 10.15%

Its pretty easy to calculate the difference fuel economy makes on profit. As I said the difference between a 15mpg and 30mpg car is about $400 on 4K in earnings. Not insignificant, but not the end of the world.

Another point to make is that I'm convinced that having a larger car earns more in tips. If a large car earns 10% more in tips (about 10% of my earnings are tips), then that completely offsets the fuel advantage of a small car that gets 0% in tips.

All of those professionals that give me 5 or 10 dollar tips because they can stretch out and are sitting up high, I have to wonder if they would have tipped if they were crammed into a corolla. Also many 4 person wedding parties that fit comfortably that would be completely miserable in a toyota. Those people would probably have cancelled and gotten another car so I would have missed those trips.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> Been there done that, that's even worse on wear and tear and depreciation. I also need the flexibility in my schedule that a pizza place won't allow.
> 
> Are you guys are making like min. wage or less?


I average about $35-$30 an hour. Not much when you factor auto depreciation and gas. But I think it ends up being more than min wage. Sometimes it ends up being more than $30/hr when I get tips.

But I drive sparingly. Sometimes only 2-3 hours in an evening. Or a leisurely Saturday for maybe 3-4 hours.

If possible - do this as a part time side gig. Not full time.


----------



## Boston been good to me (Feb 12, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Yea, but I'm getting paid lol. It's worth every dollar, mile, and tips ???


Dude that's 126 hours a week. You sure you are not mistaken?
Only $1500 a week, you should be making 3k a week with that many hours.
I easily make $1500 in 50-55 hours, you had to make a typo?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


You're in a better financial situation than many drivers but it's still a bad idea to count on Uber as your main source of income. This truly is a side hustle as even Uber admits.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

OldBay said:


> You're focused on the wrong thing. Instead of calculating theoretical cost/mi, calculate your actual earnings, expenses, and profits.


I don't know this has the same feeling to me as a 650lb man claiming that he only eats 2,000 calories a day.

You can't calculate your actual expenses over a short time. That is the problem. Even a year or two is too short because you will tend to get the major repairs towards the end of the lifetime of your vehicle. You could also have gotten lucky in regards to accidents and other damage up to this point.

There are many indications that you are deluding yourself (which is very common with rideshare drivers) for instance where you indicate that since you are only going to be doing this for six months it won't actually result in any depreciation of your vehicle so you totally handwave over the depreciation aspect. You are wrong there because every mile actually results in some depreciation let alone another 15,000 - 30,000 miles.


----------



## PistolPete (Jun 8, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


2 yr driver here. Sounds like RS could be perfect for you. There's no guarantees but once you figure out traffic patterns in your ao, with little overhead, you should be good to go.
Good luck!


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> I've been reading the "Why the Animosity" thread and people seem upset. I haven't driven for Uber or any RS yet, and have never been a passenger, is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm not expecting a walk in the park. Its a job, and I expect jobs to suck. Unfriendly passengers, rude treatment, low fares, etc?
> 
> ...


https://americanaffairsjournal.org/...uCtT8ubNgJhykc3ebrgGfUVGlOYdDA&_hsmi=73510450


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Honestly, people gripe about RS for A LOT of reasons...
> 
> For some it's the rate cuts, passangers, OTHER drivers, lack of business etc.... I've realized that no two markets are ever the same. So everyone's experience doing rideshare will be different.
> 
> ...


guy is working 126 hours per week for $1500. That is less than minimum wage when you factor in no overtime and no benefits. Well done...NOT!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I don't know this has the same feeling to me as a 650lb man claiming that he only eats 2,000 calories a day.
> 
> You can't calculate your actual expenses over a short time. That is the problem. Even a year or two is too short because you will tend to get the major repairs towards the end of the lifetime of your vehicle. You could also have gotten lucky in regards to accidents and other damage up to this point.
> 
> There are many indications that you are deluding yourself (which is very common with rideshare drivers) for instance where you indicate that since you are only going to be doing this for six months it won't actually result in any depreciation of your vehicle so you totally handwave over the depreciation aspect. You are wrong there because every mile actually results in some depreciation let alone another 15,000 - 30,000 miles.


Im aware of those things.

Do all maint by myself. Cost of parts 1k. 3 sets of tires.

If you start with a 10yo car and put 200K miles on it, most you will lose is complete cost of car, 10k amortized over 4 years.

Relative to 200k earned over that time.

Costs other than gas similar between cars.

OTH if you start with a new 25-30K car and put 200K miles on it, AND you can't do the maintenance yourself, its another ballgame.


----------

